# nano sim de Free sur un iPad mini



## Doctor who (15 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir si la nano sim de Free peut servir sur un iPad mini ou si Free en bloque l'usage dans cette configuration. Ou encore, si ça fonctionne, est-ce que ça ne risque pas de générer une sur-facturation.
J'ai cherché l'info un peu partout mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse claire. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## edd72 (15 Mai 2013)

Je ne vois pas bien quel problème il pourrait y avoir...

Free ne se complique pas la vie, tu paies ton abonnement illimité (19 ou 15) tu utilises ta SIM où tu veux... Pas de surfacturation... sauf si tu fait du roaming à l'étranger évidemment.


----------



## tbr (28 Octobre 2013)

Je viens moi-même d'acheter un iPad mini (avant la sortie du Retina), un 32 Go "Cellular" dans lequel j'ai placé la nano SIM que je venais de recevoir de chez Free.

Résultat des courses : plusieurs tentatives (et encore plus de recherches infructueuses  voire de propositions de partager mon réseau avec mon iPhone 4, ce que je ne veux pas... ou alors à quoi bon une tablette avec la 3G , le iPad mini indique "Réseau Indisp(onible)".

Bref, même après avoir essayé les très rares trucs donnés ça et là, ça ne fonctionne pas du tout.

Si quelqu'un a réussi, merci de donner la marche à suivre, sachant que je ne veux pas faire de partage de connexion.

Amicalement.


----------



## Doctor who (28 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai eu aucun problème pour ma part. En cochant "automatique" dans la rubrique "opérateurs" ça a aussitôt fonctionné APRÈS redémarrage de l'iPad.


----------



## tbr (29 Octobre 2013)

Ah ?

J'ai beau essayer... Toujours en "Réseau Indisponible".
(et je sais qu'il y a bien du réseau Free dans le coin, voire Orange)

Allez, soyons fous : une nouvelle tentative (après les 42 premières) !


----------



## tbr (30 Octobre 2013)

tbr a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> J'ai beau essayer... Toujours en "Réseau Indisponible".
> (et je sais qu'il y a bien du réseau Free dans le coin, voire Orange)
> ...



EN fait, j'ai compris : j'ai oublié d'activer la SIM, comme un idiot. Aussi bête que ça. Le problème est que je crois avoir jeté la carte dans laquelle était insérée la SIM à activer.


----------

